# What to use when attaching plants (anubias etc)



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi there, 

was thinking what I could use to attatch plants to driftwood and rocks etc. and was wondering what the best method will be, I was thinking elastic bands the reason for this is plants won't be added until the tank is full and wanted it to be easy and not be too fiddly was thinking if I use elastic bands I could simply cut them off once the plants are attached by using a razor blade attached to a dowel because I thought I could use put the bands on now in preparation....

Also after some really fast growing plants for initial planting to avoid algae issues

Regards Darren

P.S. any other ideas or medium you use too would love to hear it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you can hide them zip ties work great and you can even use one hand (if you're good) to do it. You can also cut them off with just scissors. I have used nylon fishing line but that is hard to do unless it's out of the tank.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

Cotton thread works well and dissolves over time. I prefer dark green :mrgreen:.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

ditto. More work up front but then NO work after that.

But just about anything will work.


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, just about anything will work. One time I used a black ponytail holder to attach anubias to driftwood. It was easier than thread, was fairly unobtrusive, and was easy to snip after the roots took hold. I've also used fishing line, florist wire, and thread.

Then there was the day my husband caught me using super glue to attach a small piece of anubias nana "petite" to a piece of pea gravel. He was convinced I'd finally gone around the bend. . .


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I've actually heard of using super glue several times. I think its a crossover from salties who grow out coral frags?


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> I've actually heard of using super glue several times. I think its a crossover from salties who grow out coral frags?


That's where I got the idea. I figured if it was safe to use in salt tanks, it should be safe in a planted tank too.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

pony tail holder what a great idea, just need something in place ready as my tank is 2ft deep usually requires 2 full length arms in the water doing things need something quick and easy


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

I used to crosstitch so I have alot of cotton thread... I just pick one that matches the driftwood color


----------



## Bugman (Jan 20, 2008)

For attaching anubias to driftwood or rocks I use superglue. Works great. A lot easier than trying to tie. Just takes a couple of drops and you are good.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

cool thanks....


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

ya superglue , i also do that


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

this may seem a silly question but is the super gluing done outside the tank?


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

duzzy said:


> this may seem a silly question but is the super gluing done outside the tank?


Yeah, just dry off the rhizome as best you can before attaching it to rock or wood.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

FishandTurtleJunkie said:


> Cotton thread works well and dissolves over time. I prefer dark green :mrgreen:.


I agree. You can also try to match color to what you are attaching. As Fishand said, good think about it is that it dissolve overtime when your plant is already fix by itself


----------

